# Fat test



## 22278 (Oct 6, 2005)

Has anyone ever had to undergo the 72 hr fecal fat test? My doctor has ordered me to do this and any advise or your experiences with it would help.ThxJenny


----------



## 15865 (Aug 10, 2005)

Jenny you will be OK, it wont be too long


----------



## 15865 (Aug 10, 2005)

anyone had this test done?


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

I had this test done about 18 months ago. It's okay so long as you pinch your nose after opening the tub container of previous day's poo. Otherwise it's not a cumbersome or invasive test like other testing for ibs.


----------



## 15865 (Aug 10, 2005)

wow, so why for 3 days? why do they need so much? does it all go into the same container? that must be fun taking that back.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

They want to see how well you are absorbing fats in your diet and I guess it gives a better reading over 3 days. Yes taking the tub back to the lab was the grossiest thing besides opening the tub on day 2 and day 3.You must have completed the test by now. Could not respond earlier was too buzy.Let us know the test results.


----------



## 16384 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hanna,if you can, please e-mail me at annagirl2424###yahoo.com . I have a question for you about a test. I appreciate it. Thanks so much,Anna


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi jenny and welcome


----------



## 21001 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi. This is my first post so not really sure what to expect. Here goes...I am a 24yr old female and have been through a barrage of tests recently (only found GERD but doctor seems convinced there is more going on) and am currently in the middle of the fat test-I will start collecting BM tomorrow. I have had stomach cramping the last 2 days and experienced a number of BM's the first day. However, I am concerned because I am extremely constipated today-only gas mov't and mucus. What happens if I remain this way-how will it effect the test? Not that I WANT anything to be wrong, but have been dealing with whatever I have since about April '05 and the Dr. really doesn't know what's going on. It's very frustrating and has affected my work and relationships.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by AnnaGirl:Hanna,if you can, please e-mail me at annagirl2424###yahoo.com . I have a question for you about a test. I appreciate it. Thanks so much,Anna


Hi Anna and Welcome. I'm so sorry for not replying to your post earlier, I just noticed this post today while browsing the bb. I don't check the bb on a daily basis and then not all the forums. I have emailed you also today.


----------



## 16384 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Hannah, thanks for getting back. Something went wrong witht he email though, I did not get it at annagirl2424###yahoo.comtalk to you soon


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi AnnaGirl. Yes something went wrong in the email. Sent you another one now and let me know if you don't receive it. Cheers


----------

